# [SOLVED] Mapped drive access is slow



## mohitgoyal

hi , 
i am facing a very strange issue with windows 2003 server AD eviornment as i have users that uses mapped drive from the domain server.Some of my users are facing the issue of unexpected deply in opening their files. This is hampering thier work...i had tried to uninstall the service pack from thier machine but still the same. The client machine configuration is Windows XP Pro service pack 2, 1 GB RAM, Fast Ethernet 10/100 card.
Can anyone hep me out.


----------



## newhouse1390

*Re: Mapped drive access is slow*

How are the drives being mapped (script, or manually)?

How is the servers performance, durring the lag time?

Are client machines in the same building? How many users connecting? How many switches/hubs does this go through.

It sounds like a server side issue?

See if the disk can be defragged?


----------



## mohitgoyal

*Re: Mapped drive access is slow*

hello 

dirves are being mapped through script and yes i had noticed that whice the user tries to access the file from mapped drive i had noticed accessive hike in useage of network resources.
yes all clients are inthe same building and there are around 20 users connected to this perticular sever.
there are 7 to 8 switches and no hubs installed int he network.

Are suspecting any kind of virus activity in the server...
for your information such kind of problem is not being faced by any of the other user..for this i had scanned user`s system for antivirus but all clean.

i had recently defragmented server and after that this issue had arised.

even i will try to do defrag the server again


----------



## mohitgoyal

*Re: Mapped drive access is slow*

hi i had attached a screen shot of the LAN while the user is accessing the file form it`s mapped drive.


----------



## newhouse1390

*Re: Mapped drive access is slow*

The network utilization that you are seeing is not out of the norm. In fact I hit almost 2.5% when accessing my network drives.

Though I do not think this would be virus related, it would be worth looking into.

Nothing has changed in the network topology that could bring this issue up. You say it happened when you defragged this disk?

What if you map the drive manually rather that going throgh a script (just one time to test). See if when you mapped the drive yourself if you get any better results. The reason I want you to try this is to make sure that the Full path is given in the script...


----------



## mohitgoyal

*Re: Mapped drive access is slow*

i had already scanned the drive but that was clean....as you said i had mapped the drive manually but the issue is same nothing changed.

i am not able to make out where it gone wrong..earlier that was working fine....


----------



## newhouse1390

*Re: Mapped drive access is slow*

Do you have trouble accessing the data locally? Could this be an issue with the NIC?

If this is a Production Server after hours plug machine to machine via the network (no switch/router) and see if this exists? Is that possible for you? If not you may want to just by another NIC to see if that doesn't fix...I don;t think that are too expensive.


----------



## ecrocombe

*Re: Mapped drive access is slow*

Hello mohitgoyal

If you are mapping the drive to the computer name try to map it to the IP (\\172.16.200.15\data instead of \\server\data) or vice versa.

also flush your clients dns cache. its just to me sounds like dns/wins issue.
are you running wins? if so map the drives to the servers fully qualified domain name (\\server.domain.local\data).
is the clients default dns server your domains dns server? it could be timing out from another server and then resolving the name with a secondary dns server which is working?

the over expected network activity is normal as everytime a client asks for a resource from the server the server checks the ACL (Access Control List) for permissions, not just at loggon. this enabled administrators to change resource permissions in real-time and are effective immediantly.

Good Luck.

Ed


----------



## loesch8102

*Re: Mapped drive access is slow*

I was thinking DNS too. Maybe you have external DNS servers set for the clients along with local DNS. They might have to timeout before it can find the server name.


----------



## mohitgoyal

*Re: Mapped drive access is slow*

hey,
i am not using WINS server...and have tried by FQDN and mapping via IP address...but still the same..but yes as *loesch8102* suggested i have ane ISP DNS configured in clent machine as secondary server... i think i can remove it and can check it out...and wil update you guys


----------



## ecrocombe

*Re: Mapped drive access is slow*

hi mohitgoyal,

client's should proberly not be targeting an external dns server directly even if its only the seconday dns server as it does cause a security flaw and has an impact on your networks performance and stablility.

did you try any of my last suggestions??

Ed


----------



## mohitgoyal

*Re: Mapped drive access is slow*

hi,
this issue was solved upto certian extent but recently we had switched to leased line and it has become mendatory for us to use thier DNS IP address for successful access of internet abd if i do the same then same issue persists.More over machine of my boss which do nto have the External DNS setting is also giving same issue...this kind of problem has really pissed me off.
please help me out of it.


----------



## newhouse1390

*Re: Mapped drive access is slow*

Have we looked into the possibility of this being a bad NIC?


----------



## newhouse1390

*Re: Mapped drive access is slow*

Test this solution...

http://www.mcmaster.ca/ctl/slwebclient.htm


----------



## mohitgoyal

*Re: Mapped drive access is slow*

hey thankz a lot buddy...it resolved my issue.....thanks a tonz......
God bless you.


----------



## newhouse1390

*Re: Mapped drive access is slow*

Glad we could get it working again.


----------

